# Q7 3.0 TDI Vs. 3.6 FSI



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

On the German website, the entry price of the 3.0 is $400 Euros more, but 47hp less. TDI is 500 NM, FSI is 360 Newton Meters
How do those figures compare to pounds of torque? 3.6 is 266 lb-ft
Dont know the TDI's lbs


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

If I remember correctly the TDI has somewhere around 350 ft/lbs. There is a review of the 3.0 TDI Q7 on here as well.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

It's about 369lb/ft of torque on the TDI.


----------

